# Prunning october glory



## Tusitel (Apr 21, 2022)

Kúpil som si vysnívaný stromček na dvor a neviem či ho orezať a kde? Koľko? Kedy? Zasadil som ju až teraz. Takmer všetky pobočky idú príliš blízko k hlavnej vetve centra. Je to problém?


----------



## Raintree (Apr 21, 2022)

"I bought a dream tree for the yard and I don't know if to prune it and where? How much? When? I planted it only now. Almost all branches go too close to the main branch of the center. Is this a problem?"
Not a problem, prune as needed to maintain central leader, subordinate competing leaders. Avoid thinning, check proper planting depth. It appears you have gone overboard in staking and ties, tree needs to move in the wind.


----------



## Tusitel (Apr 21, 2022)

Raintree said:


> "Kúpil som si vysnívaný strom na dvor a neviem, či ho orezať a kde? Koľko? Kedy? Zasadil som ho až teraz. Takmer všetky konáre idú príliš blízko k hlavnej vetve centra. Ide o problém?"
> Nie je problém, orezajte podľa potreby, aby ste udržali centrálneho vodcu, podriadených konkurenčných vodcov. Vyhnite sa preriedeniu, skontrolujte správnu hĺbku výsadby. Zdá sa, že ste to prehnali v stávkach a kravatách, strom sa musí pohybovať vo vetre.


Je pre vás strom zasadený príliš hlboko?when could i shorten those branches?


----------



## Tusitel (Apr 21, 2022)

Raintree said:


> "Kúpil som si vysnívaný strom na dvor a neviem, či ho orezať a kde? Koľko? Kedy? Zasadil som ho až teraz. Takmer všetky konáre idú príliš blízko k hlavnej vetve centra. Ide o problém?"
> Nie je problém, orezajte podľa potreby, aby ste udržali centrálneho vodcu, podriadených konkurenčných vodcov. Vyhnite sa preriedeniu, skontrolujte správnu hĺbku výsadby. Zdá sa, že ste to prehnali v stávkach a kravatách, strom sa musí pohybovať vo vetre.


Myslel som si, že kým sa strom zakorení, potrebuje dobrú oporu


----------



## Raintree (Apr 21, 2022)

Planting too deep is a common mistake. I can't see from your pictures if your tree is too deep. Just a recommendation to check planting depth.


----------



## Raintree (Apr 21, 2022)

Bare rooted trees or trees planted in high wind areas will need extra support. Under normal conditions two points of support attachment is enough. Trunk movement stimulates growth.
Pruning is best done when the tree is dormant.


----------



## Tusitel (Apr 21, 2022)

Raintree said:


> Stromy s holými koreňmi alebo stromy vysadené v oblastiach so silným vetrom budú potrebovať dodatočnú podporu. Za normálnych podmienok stačia dva upevňovacie body. Pohyb trupu stimuluje rast.
> Prerezávanie sa najlepšie vykonáva, keď je strom v kľude.


bez opory je strom krivý.now that his leaves are growing isn't it good?


----------



## Raintree (Apr 21, 2022)

If your maple has broken bud and started to leaf out wait until fall for pruning. To straighten the stem bend, stake opposite the bend, pull straight with a support strap and anchor. If it was my tree, I would remove the pole you have strapped to the stem. Install new stakes outside of the root ball to straighten the curved stem.


----------



## Tusitel (Apr 21, 2022)

Raintree said:


> Ak váš javor zlomil púčik a začal odlistovať, počkajte do jesene na prerezávanie. Ak chcete narovnať ohyb predstavca, postavte ho oproti ohybu, potiahnite rovno pomocou podporného popruhu a ukotvte. Keby to bol môj strom, odstránil by som palicu, ktorú ste pripevnili na stonku. Nainštalujte nové kolíky mimo koreňového balu, aby ste narovnali zakrivenú stonku.


Cítil som, že nie je dobré rezať na jeseň, pretože to podporuje rast?Is that how you thought it was in the picture?


----------



## Raintree (Apr 21, 2022)

Yes your drawing is showing the correct concept. Secure the lower trunk then pull against the bend to straighten. Fall pruning after leaf drop will not stimulate unwanted growth.


----------



## Tusitel (Apr 21, 2022)

Raintree said:


> Áno, váš výkres ukazuje správny koncept. Zaistite spodnú časť trupu a potom potiahnite proti ohybu, aby ste sa narovnali. Jesenné prerezávanie po opadnutí listov nestimuluje nežiaduci rast.


Ďakujem. Ale ako dlho to mám nechať s podporou.so pruning until the fall but now I will make those branches say unnecessarily grow?


----------



## Tusitel (Apr 21, 2022)

Tusitel said:


> Ďakujem. Ale ako dlho to mám nechať s podporou.takže strihať až do jesene ale teraz tie konáre dám povedať zbytočne rastú?


Mám veľa stromov, som asi blázon, ale mám rád stromy. Mám aj Acer princeton gold. Tak takýto kúsok mi prišiel z objednávky. Čo by ste s tým urobili?


----------



## Raintree (Apr 21, 2022)

Less pruning is healthier for the tree, over pruning is harmful to health. The tree needs those energy producing limbs to stay healthy. 
Remove supports once the trunk bend straightens and stabilized. Should take about two years with good soil.


----------



## Tusitel (Apr 21, 2022)

Raintree said:


> Menej rezu je pre strom zdravšie, nadmerný rez je zdraviu škodlivý. Strom potrebuje tie končatiny, ktoré produkujú energiu, aby zostal zdravý.
> Odstráňte podpery, keď sa ohyb kmeňa narovná a stabilizuje. S dobrou pôdou by to malo trvať asi dva roky.


ak by som to takto orezal na jeseň, mohlo by to byť?


----------



## Raintree (Apr 21, 2022)

I would recommend that you only need to make one pruning cut this season. The very top most green mark, bring the cut down to the first crotch below your mark. That's all it needs at this time. You will be heading back a potential competing leader to the main stem.


----------



## Tusitel (Apr 22, 2022)

Raintree said:


> Odporúčam vám, aby ste túto sezónu vykonali iba jeden rez. Úplne horná najzelenšia značka, posuňte rez dole k prvému rozkroku pod vašou značkou. To je všetko, čo v tejto dobe potrebuje. Budete smerovať späť potenciálneho konkurenčného vodcu k hlavnému kmeňu.


to si si myslel?


----------



## Raintree (Apr 22, 2022)

Yes, make a pruning cut at the crotch just below your new green mark. That's all your maple needs for now.


----------



## Tusitel (Apr 22, 2022)

Raintree said:


> Áno, urobte prerezávanie v rozkroku tesne pod vašou novou zelenou značkou. To je všetko, čo teraz javor potrebuje.


ale na jeseň alebo teraz?when should i trim other haluze?again next fall ??


----------



## Raintree (Apr 22, 2022)

Prune it in the fall after leaf drop. If the other branches start to compete with the center leader head then back as the tree grows.


----------



## Tusitel (Apr 22, 2022)

Raintree said:


> Ostrihajte ho na jeseň po opadnutí listov. Ak ostatné vetvy začnú súťažiť so stredovým vodcom, vráťte sa, keď strom rastie.View attachment 982929


ďakujem už chápem.but what about those lower twigs that are very facing the main one leader?


----------



## Raintree (Apr 22, 2022)

Those are fine, as the branches grow out they won't be a issue. At this very young stage in the trees life, less pruning is best. For now only prune to develop central leader.


----------



## Tusitel (Apr 22, 2022)

Raintree said:


> Tie sú v poriadku, keďže konáre vyrastú, nebude to problém. V tomto veľmi mladom štádiu života stromov je najlepšie menej prerezávať. Zatiaľ iba prerezávať, aby sa vyvinul centrálny vodca.


Do you think these two branches do not endanger the central leader?


----------



## Raintree (Apr 22, 2022)

No, not at this point in time. You seem to be eager to attack this poor little tree with your pruners. It's best to let it grow, less is better and healthier for the tree.


----------



## Tusitel (Apr 22, 2022)

Raintree said:


> Nie, v tejto chvíli nie. Zdá sa, že túžite zaútočiť na tento úbohý malý strom svojimi nožnicami. Najlepšie je nechať rásť, menej je lepšie a pre strom zdravšie.


nie, ale spodok stromčeka ako na tejto fotke by som nechcel


----------



## Tusitel (Apr 23, 2022)

Raintree said:


> Nie, v tejto chvíli nie. Zdá sa, že túžite zaútočiť na tento úbohý malý strom svojimi nožnicami. Najlepšie je nechať rásť, menej je lepšie a pre strom zdravšie.





je to takto v poriadku?
that branch is damaged?


----------



## Raintree (Apr 23, 2022)

Yes, you have done very well in staking your maple. The small wound on the limb will heal and be fine, don't prune it off.


----------



## Tusitel (Apr 23, 2022)

Raintree said:


> Áno, pri nasadzovaní javora ste urobili veľmi dobre. Malá ranka na končatine sa zahojí a bude v poriadku, neorezávajte ju.


dakujem velmi pekne za radu.I bought a red maple but later I found out one in my opinion of a maple freeman.What do you think? If it is a freeman maple how could I find out what kind of cultivar is one?


----------



## Raintree (Apr 23, 2022)

It can be difficult to identify the different cultivars. Most times we can tell by the shape of the tree, your tree is too young.
https://www.google.com/url?q=https:...EQFXoECAIQAg&usg=AOvVaw2odx_DkhYqrrYM0TJByCJZ


----------



## Tusitel (Apr 23, 2022)

Raintree said:


> Môže byť ťažké identifikovať rôzne kultivary. Podľa tvaru stromu vieme dobre povedať, že váš strom je príliš mladý.
> https://www.google.com/url?q=https://www.jfschmidt.com/pdfs/jfs-freeman-maples.pdf&sa=U&ved=2ahUKEwiendOMwqr3AhUQDkQIHfueDBEQFXoECAIQAg&usg=AOvVaw2odrrx_MZK





Raintree said:


> Môže byť ťažké identifikovať rôzne kultivary. Podľa tvaru stromu vieme dobre povedať, že váš strom je príliš mladý.
> https://www.google.com/url?q=https://www.jfschmidt.com/pdfs/jfs-freeman-maples.pdf&sa=U&ved=2ahUKEwiendOMwqr3AhUQDkQIHfueDBEQFXoECAIQAg&usg=AOvVawHYé červené stromy budúodrrZ na Dúfal I





Raintree said:


> Môže byť ťažké identifikovať rôzne kultivary. Podľa tvaru stromu vieme dobre povedať, že váš strom je príliš mladý.
> https://www.google.com/url?q=https://www.jfschmidt.com/pdfs/jfs-freeman-maples.pdf&sa=U&ved=2ahUKEwiendOMwqr3AhUQDkQIHfueDBEQFXoECAIQAg&usg=AOvVaw2odrrx_MZKHY





Raintree said:


> Môže byť ťažké identifikovať rôzne kultivary. Podľa tvaru stromu vieme dobre povedať, že váš strom je príliš mladý.
> https://www.google.com/url?q=https://www.jfschmidt.com/pdfs/jfs-freeman-maples.pdf&sa=U&ved=2ahUKEwiendOMwqr3AhUQDkQIHfueDBEQFXoECAIQAg&usg=AOvVaw2odrrx_MZKHY


Dúfal som, že listy na strome budú červené.Tento strom má viac bordových listov.


----------



## Raintree (Apr 23, 2022)

pH pôdy môže tiež zmeniť farbu jesenných listov. Listy červených javorov v kyslej pôde budú žiarivo červené. Stromy v neutrálnej alebo zásaditej pôde môžu vykazovať žlté listy. Suché leto môže zhnednúť listy skôr, ako sa stihnú zmeniť na farebnejšie.


----------



## Tusitel (Apr 23, 2022)

Raintree said:


> pH pôdy môže tiež zmeniť farbu jesenných listov. Listy červených javorov v kyslej pôde budú žiarivo červené. Stromy v neutrálnej alebo zásaditej pôde môžu vykazovať žlté listy. Suché leto môže zhnednúť listy skôr, ako sa môže zmeniť na farebnejšie.


Niekde som čítal, že sfarbenie listov sa už určuje chemicky, pH pôdy už nie je tak viazané na sfarbenie listov,that is, the pH will no longer change color.I would like red leaves, of course


----------



## Raintree (Apr 23, 2022)

Soil pH and fertility will have an effect on maple fall colors. Soil moisture is the most important factor.


----------



## Tusitel (Apr 23, 2022)

Raintree said:


> pH pôdy a úrodnosť budú mať vplyv na jesenné farby javora. Vlhkosť pôdy je najdôležitejším faktorom.


ako teraz pridám kyslý substrát? I planted the tree in the fall


----------



## Raintree (Apr 23, 2022)

You never want to adjust soil pH without knowing what the pH is first. Take a soil test then add sulfur to lower or lime to raise. I would be looking in the range of 5.5 - 6.0 for your maple.


----------



## Jed1124 (Apr 23, 2022)

This thread between English and I think Polish? Is almost impossible to follow.

To the OP, follow @Raintree advise and you won’t go wrong. Don’t be to ambitious to prune. Let it grow. All will be well.


----------



## Tusitel (Apr 24, 2022)

Raintree said:


> Nikdy nechcete upravovať pH pôdy bez toho, aby ste najskôr vedeli, aké je pH. Vykonajte test pôdy a potom pridajte síru na zníženie alebo vápno na zvýšenie. Pre tvoj javor by som hľadal v rozmedzí 5,5 - 6,0.




co by ste mi poradili s tym stromom?It is acer princeton gold.Thank you


----------



## Raintree (Apr 24, 2022)

Common mistakes I find on newly planted trees. Planted too deep in the ground. Over watering, excessive support bracing. Over fertilizing and adding organics to the planting hole.
In your case I recommend removing the poll that's tied to the stem. It also appears to have very little foliage, not sure why that is. Let it grow, hopefully it will sprouts more leaves.


----------



## Tusitel (Apr 24, 2022)

Raintree said:


> Common mistakes I find on newly planted trees. Planted too deep in the ground. Over watering, excessive support bracing. Over fertilizing and adding organics to the planting hole.
> In your case I recommend removing the poll that's tied to the stem. It also appears to have very little foliage, not sure why that is. Let it grow, hopefully it will sprouts more leaves.


you wrote down exactly everything I do.
I want them to grow well and fast.


----------



## Tusitel (Apr 26, 2022)

Raintree said:


> Časté chyby, ktoré nachádzam na novovysadených stromoch. Zasadené príliš hlboko do zeme. Nadmerné zalievanie, nadmerné vystuženie. Nadmerné hnojenie a pridávanie organických látok do výsadbovej jamy.
> Vo vašom prípade odporúčam odstrániť guličku, ktorá je priviazaná k stonke. Zdá sa tiež, že má veľmi málo listov, nie som si istý, prečo to tak je. Nechaj to rásť, snáď vyraší ďalšie listy.


Viete mi poradiť, strom Ginkgo golden globe som zasadil už druhý rok a teraz to vyzerá takto.what could have happened?do you think it's after that tree?


----------



## Raintree (Apr 26, 2022)

I'm not sure what you are trying to show me in your pictures. Gingko is relatively insect and disease resistant.


----------



## Tusitel (Apr 26, 2022)

Raintree said:


> Nie som si istý, čo sa mi snažíš na svojich obrázkoch ukázať. Gingko je relatívne odolné voči hmyzu a chorobám.


strom začal normálne rásť a teraz po pár nižších teplotách nad ránom má zrazu puky celé hnedé a nič.vo vnútri púčikov je vysušený alebo zhnitý, zamrznutý list. Už minulý rok (teda po prvej zime od výsadby) nemal dobré listy, skrútené listy. Tak som sa tešil na tento rok a teraz zrazu toto.


----------



## Raintree (Apr 26, 2022)

Sounds like you got hit with a late frost. If the tree has enough reserved energy it should re-sprout new buds. Healthy plants will recover from frost damage. Only time will tell, another reason why we don't over prune.


----------



## Tusitel (Apr 26, 2022)

Raintree said:


> Zdá sa, že vás zasiahol neskorý mráz. Ak má strom dostatok rezervovanej energie, mal by znovu vyrašiť nové púčiky. Zdravé rastliny sa zotavia z poškodenia mrazom. Len čas ukáže, ďalší dôvod, prečo neprerezávať.


aj taký strom môže neskoro zasiahnuť mráz? Nie je to ovocný strom.ak tento rok nenarastú nové puky, tak strom nemá dobrý koreňový systém a mám ho dať preč?It is practically not in good condition since it is planted.I don't understand why this is so because it was planted correctly and in a good place.The tree, even after the first winter last year, also grew only leaves that were not in good condition.


----------



## Raintree (Apr 27, 2022)

It's possible it is just a weak sickly tree from the nursery. Sometimes the rough handling can bruise the inner bark and you won't have known. It's hard to say, give it until summer then make your decision to keep or remove.


----------



## Tusitel (Apr 27, 2022)

Raintree said:


> Je možné, že je to len slabý chorľavý strom zo škôlky. Niekedy môže hrubé zaobchádzanie poškodiť vnútornú kôru a vy o tom nebudete vedieť. Ťažko povedať, nechaj to do leta a potom sa rozhodni, či si ho ponecháš alebo odstrániš.


ak do leta nenarastú zdravé listy, tak nemá zmysel čakať ďalší rok?


----------



## Raintree (Apr 27, 2022)

That's up to you, I personally would replace the plant if it was again struggling this season.


----------



## Tusitel (Apr 27, 2022)

Raintree said:


> That's up to you, I personally would replace the plant if it was again struggling this season.


when I bought it and planted it looked so amazing.but last year he looked bad


----------



## Raintree (Apr 27, 2022)

The tree will produce small leaves if it's been over watered. Also can you pull the soil away from the lower trunk and take a picture of the root flare.


----------



## Tusitel (Apr 27, 2022)

Raintree said:


> Strom bude produkovať malé listy, ak bol príliš napojený. Môžete tiež odtiahnuť pôdu zo spodného kmeňa a odfotiť koreňový nálet.


mám vykopať ten strom?or what do you mean?


----------



## Raintree (Apr 27, 2022)

The translation is not good. 
Don't dig up the tree. Gently remove the soil from around the stump, need to see the root collar.


----------



## Tusitel (Apr 27, 2022)

Raintree said:


> Preklad nie je dobrý.
> Neokopávajte strom. Jemne odstráňte zeminu z okolia pňa, treba vidieť koreňový krček.
> View attachment 984014


mám kopať viac?


----------



## Raintree (Apr 27, 2022)

No, you are good, don't dig any more. Just need to rule out the tree being planted too deep.
How much are you watering?
Are you using any weed killers on the lawn?
What did you put in the planting hole when the tree was planted, any soil amendments like compost?


----------



## Tusitel (Apr 27, 2022)

Raintree said:


> Nie, si dobrý, už nerýp. Len treba vylúčiť, že strom je zasadený príliš hlboko.
> Koľko polievaš?
> Používate na trávniku nejaké prostriedky na ničenie buriny?
> Čo ste dali do výsadbovej jamy, keď bol strom zasadený, nejaké úpravy pôdy, ako je kompost?


Bežne zalejem asi 30 litrov za dva týždne.I also add npk fertilizer during the season.i was watering with hot salt.


----------



## Tusitel (Apr 27, 2022)

Tusitel said:


> Bežne zalejem asi 30 litrov za dva týždne.I also add npk fertilizer during the season.i was watering with hot salt.


last year I sprayed 1x lawn against weeds.I use nitrogen fertilizer for the grass


----------



## Raintree (Apr 27, 2022)

Please explain what "watering with hot salt" is?


----------



## Tusitel (Apr 27, 2022)

Raintree said:


> Please explain what "watering with hot salt" is?











Horká soľ - tekutá - Kvety Tatry


Horečnaté hnojivo určené na prihnojovanie zeleniny, rýchlenej zeleniny, ovocných stromov a krov, chmeľu, hrozna a ihličnatých drevín. Charakteristika produktu: tekutá horká soľ je najvhodnejšie najrýchlejšie pôsobiace hnojivo, ktoré odstraňuje nedostatok horčíka zabraňuje žltnutiu listov (...




kvetytatry.sk




it's actually magnesium


----------



## Raintree (Apr 27, 2022)

Too much magnesium for plants can cause deficiencies in the other nutrients in the soil such as calcium and potassium.
Without proper levels of potassium leaves won't develop properly. 
It's very important to get a soil test done.


----------



## Tusitel (Apr 27, 2022)

Raintree said:


> Too much magnesium for plants can cause deficiencies in the other nutrients in the soil such as calcium and potassium.
> Without proper levels of potassium leaves won't develop properly.
> It's very important to get a soil test done.


I used it only once.should I take a soil pH test?how do I add potassium to the soil?


----------



## Raintree (Apr 27, 2022)

Don't add anything until you know what you have for nutrients and pH. Also soil type is important, clay or sandy.


----------



## Tusitel (Apr 27, 2022)

Raintree said:


> Nepridávajte nič, kým nebudete vedieť, čo máte za živiny a pH. Dôležitý je aj typ pôdy, hlinitá alebo piesčitá.


s niecim takym zistim kolko tam je zivin ??








Digitálne merač vlastnosti pôdy 4 v 1 | Venda.sk - Najlacnejšie zlavový portál s tovarom


Rýchlo zistíte pH, vlhkosť, teplotu pôdy a intenzitu svetla v mieste.




sk.venda.cz





clay soil certainly not


----------



## Raintree (Apr 27, 2022)

I would avoid the digital soil testers. Best to find an agricultural lab that will do a proper test. A good soil test will show relative acidity of the soil (pH) and the level of several essential nutrients (phosphorus, potassium, calcium, magnesium, sodium, sulfur, manganese, copper, and zinc). 
I don't know the word zivin?


----------



## Tusitel (Apr 28, 2022)

Raintree said:


> Vyhol by som sa digitálnym testerom pôdy. Najlepšie je nájsť poľnohospodárske laboratórium, ktoré urobí správny test. Dobrý pôdny test ukáže relatívnu kyslosť pôdy (pH) a hladinu niekoľkých základných živín (fosfor, draslík, vápnik, horčík, sodík, síra, mangán, meď a zinok).
> nepoznam slovo zivin?


tak toto nebude ľahké.such an analysis costs at least 60 euros


----------



## Raintree (Apr 28, 2022)

That's a very expensive soil test. We can have one done for about 10 euros.
Can you save by reducing the test to NPK, calcium and magnesium?


----------



## Tusitel (May 5, 2022)

Raintree said:


> To je veľmi drahé testovacie pôdy. Jeden si dáme spraviť za cca 10 eur.
> Môžete ušetriť znížením testu na NPK, znížením horčíka?


ginku začali rásť listy. Rast listov je však veľmi pomalý. Takto to vyzerá už týždeň. Tento problém bol aj minulý rok. len na polovici stromu boli listy normálnej veľkosti a zvyšok zostal tiež malý.


----------



## Raintree (May 5, 2022)

Rate of leaf growth is not a concern, as long as they fully develop. Half of the canopy having small undersized leaves is an issue. 
The first thing to look for is damage to that side of the tree trunk. Inner bark damage can be hidden. Next I would look for a girdling root or even untied root ball, something restricting sap flow on the weak side of the tree. If all is good, next would be herbicide injury to the root zone on that one side.


----------



## Tusitel (May 5, 2022)

Raintree said:


> Rýchlosť rastu listov nie je pokiaľ sa úplne vyvinie. Polovica baldachýnu s malými poddimenzovanými listami je problém.
> Prvá vec, ktorú treba hľadať, je poškodená strana kmeňa stromu. Poškodenie vnútornej kôry môže byť skryté. Ďalej by som hľadal opásaný koreň alebo dokonca odviazaný koreňový bal, niečo obmedzujúce tok miazgy na slabej strane stromu. Ak je všetko v poriadku, ďalšie by bolo poškodené koreňovej zóny herbicídom na tejto


dakujem za radu ale ako to mam hladat?How do I find out if the root ball is damaged?if the damage is hidden, how can I find it?even how would I find out if zone harmed by a herbicide?thank you


----------



## Tusitel (May 5, 2022)

Raintree said:


> Rýchlosť rastu listov nie je problémom, pokiaľ sa úplne vyvinú. Polovica baldachýnu s malými poddimenzovanými listami je problém.
> Prvá vec, ktorú treba hľadať, je poškodenie tej strany kmeňa stromu. Poškodenie vnútornej kôry môže byť skryté. Ďalej by som hľadal opásaný koreň alebo dokonca odviazaný koreňový bal, niečo obmedzujúce tok miazgy na slabej strane stromu. Ak je všetko v poriadku, ďalšie by bolo poškodenie koreňovej zóny herbicídom na tejto jednej strane.


should I dig a tree?


----------



## Raintree (May 5, 2022)

Expose the root collar (root flare) by careful excavation of the soil around the stump. Also look for bruising and damage to the weak side of the tree.
I will need good pictures of the leaves once they stop growing. Both the good leaves and the stunted ones. Was any weed killers used by your ginkgo?


----------



## Tusitel (May 6, 2022)

Raintree said:


> Odkryte koreňový krček (root flare) opatrným vykopaním zeminy okolo pňa. Hľadajte tiež modriny a poškodenie slabej strany stromu.
> Keď prestanú rásť, budem potrebovať dobré obrázky listov. Aj tie dobré listy, aj tie zakrpatené. Používalo vaše ginko nejaké prostriedky na ničenie buriny?


----------



## Tusitel (May 6, 2022)

presne pred rokom som použil Bofix na trávnik. Ale nie okolo stromu. mám teraz kopať?


----------



## Tusitel (May 6, 2022)

in March 2020, I sprayed the lawn with the total herbicide Randal. Then I brought about 20 cm of new soil and sowed the lawn in April and planted this tree at the very end of June.


----------



## Raintree (May 6, 2022)

I don't see any issues with the tree trunk or stump from your pictures, no need to do any digging.
I think what has happened is herbicide injury to your ginkgo. Herbicides block micronutrients from being absorbed by the roots. Some of these herbicides can linger in the soil for 2 to 3 years. 
Not much can be done at this point in time, you're going to have to wait and see. Keep the tree property watered, there is a chance that it will recover.


----------



## Tusitel (May 6, 2022)

Raintree said:


> Na vašich obrázkoch nevidím žiadne problémy s kmeňom alebo pňom, nie je potrebné kopať.
> Myslím, že to, čo sa stalo, je poškodenie vášho ginka herbicídom. Herbicídy blokujú mikroživiny, aby sa absorbovali koreňmi. Niektoré z týchto herbicídov môžu pretrvávať v pôde 2 až 3 roky.
> V tejto chvíli sa toho veľa urobiť nedá, budete musieť počkať a uvidíte. Majetok stromu polievajte, je šanca, že sa uzdraví.


Nedá sa s tým nič robiť?What is certainty that herbicides are in the soil?should I use NPK fertilizers?


----------



## Raintree (May 6, 2022)

Testing for herbicide residue in the soil can be costly. Salts from NPK fertilizers at this point can be detrimental. Adding carbon to the soil is an option, I don't have experience with this treatment. Flushing the root zone with water should be done soon after the contamination. Too late now, best to wait it out. You can always pray.


----------



## Tusitel (May 6, 2022)

Raintree said:


> Testovanie zvyškov herbicídu v pôde môže byť nákladné. Soli z hnojív NPK v tomto bode môžu byť škodlivé. Možnosťou je pridávanie uhlíka do pôdy, s touto úpravou nemám skúsenosti. Prepláchnutie koreňovej zóny vodou by sa malo vykonať krátko po kontaminácii. Už je neskoro, najlepšie je počkať. Vždy sa môžeš modliť.


it does not sound optimistic.how long should I leave the tree there and wait for the miracle?


----------



## Raintree (May 6, 2022)

Don't give up hope, as long as the leaves are green regardless of size there's still a chance.


----------



## Tusitel (May 6, 2022)

Raintree said:


> Nevzdávajte sa nádeje, pokiaľ sú listy zelené bez ohľadu na veľkosť, stále je šanca.


ako dlho mám nechať strom na pokoji?year? Two? What would you do?


----------



## Raintree (May 6, 2022)

The tree will tell you what to do. It's not going to stay the same, it will change. 
It will either get worse or get better. It needs time, as long as it's still green let it grow. If it starts to wilt or doesn't leaf out in the spring it's time to replace. You will know in the next 2 to 3 years. Even if the leaves are under sized be happy it still has life and a chance.


----------



## Tusitel (May 7, 2022)

Raintree said:


> Strom vám povie, čo máte robiť. Nezostane to rovnaké, zmení sa to.
> Buď sa to zhorší alebo zlepší. Potrebuje čas, pokiaľ je ešte zelený, nech rastie. Ak na jar začne vädnúť alebo neodlistuje, je čas na výmenu. Dozviete sa to o 2 až 3 roky. Aj keď sú listy pod veľkosťou, buďte šťastní, že stále majú život a šancu.





čo mám robiť s tým javorovým princom? Nemá žiadneho ústredného vodcu. Mám ho formovať a ako?
see also maple freeman.Somewhere I was reading that this tree was shaping competing leaders.I have the impression this is happening.how do I find out which cultivar it is?


----------



## Raintree (May 7, 2022)

No, don't prune or shape. It needs to grow, it needs more energy from leaves. Plenty of time in the future to prune. Your grass is very green, yet the maple leaves are yellow?


----------



## Tusitel (May 7, 2022)

Raintree said:


> Nie, nestrihajte ani netvarujte. Potrebuje rásť, potrebuje viac energie z listov. Dostatok času v budúcnosti na prerezávanie. Vaša tráva je veľmi zelená, ale javorové listy sú žlté?


 yes i take care of the grass , na trávnik mám dobré hnojivo.I hope it's not an Armstrong cultivar.if only it was autumn blaze


----------



## Tusitel (May 7, 2022)

Takto vyzerá mladý acer freeman armstrong.https://www.google.com/search?q=acer+freemanii+armstrong&client=ms-android-samsung&prmd=isnv&sxsrf=ALiCzsZZSPlWgm82PQkKn80BaIFMd9FyaQ:1651955376415&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwi7_JSrnc73AhVDuKQKHY9GDTIQ_AUoAXoECAIQAQ&biw=360&bih=560&dpr =3#imgrc=UI-V7SeRFTv2yM
Do you think I'm so unlucky and it's armstrong? I wouldn't want that tree.


----------



## Tusitel (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Raintree (May 7, 2022)

You can't compare pictures at this stage to identify cultivars. Either the tree was labeled and identified at the nursery, should of had a tag on it when you bought it. Or you have to wait and let it grow to see what shape the canopy develops. 
See if you can green up the maples with a little fertilizer.


----------



## Tusitel (May 7, 2022)

Raintree said:


> V tejto fáze nemôžete porovnávať obrázky na identifikáciu kultivarov. Buď bol strom označený a identifikovaný v škôlke, mal by mať štítok, keď ste ho kúpili. Alebo musíte počkať a nechať narásť, aby ste videli, aký tvar sa baldachýn vyvinie.
> Pozrite sa, či môžete javory ozeleniť trochou hnojiva.


Kúpil som ho ako červený javor. Ale podla mna to nie je cerveny javor ale je to acer freeman. Keď porovnám listy.in fact, it does not have the same yellow leaves as in the photo.


----------



## Raintree (May 7, 2022)

It's not a red maple, it's a hybrid cross between a red maple and a silver maple. 
Freeman maple is one of those hybrids.


----------



## Tusitel (May 7, 2022)

Aký mám teda stromček? Myslel som si, že kríženec je slobodník a má kultivar.


----------



## Tusitel (May 7, 2022)

acer rubrum a acer silver je hybrid alebo hybrid a je to acer freemani a ten má svoje kultivary. nie je to tak?





Freeman's Maple - Acer rubrum x saccharinum or Acer x freemanii | The Arboretum







arboretum.uoguelph.ca


----------



## Raintree (May 7, 2022)

It's a hybrid maple, it may be the naturally accruing Freeman or one of the other cultivars.


----------



## Tusitel (May 7, 2022)

Raintree said:


> Je to hybridný javor, môže to byť prirodzene narastajúci Freeman alebo niektorý z iných kultivarov.


najdôležitejšie je, že sa nikdy presne nedozviem, čo to je alebo možno v ďalekej budúcnosti.should you have something so planted in the yard?


----------



## Raintree (May 7, 2022)

Once the the starts to reach maturity you can identify the cultivar my the shape of the canopy.


----------



## Tusitel (May 7, 2022)

Raintree said:


> Akonáhle začne dosahovať zrelosť, môžete kultivar identifikovať podľa tvaru koruny.


to je veľké riziko. Chcel som pekný stromček a s peknou jesennou červenou. Preto som si kúpil acer coloring rubrum. No toto nebolo v pláne.should I leave him planted?


----------



## Raintree (May 7, 2022)

You have a nice tree that will give you good fall colors. Let it grow, I think you will be happy with it, give it a chance.


----------



## Raintree (May 7, 2022)

I have seen a few nurseries selling hybrid maples as acer rubrum. It's unfortunate, most customers don't know the difference.


----------



## Tusitel (May 8, 2022)

Raintree said:


> Máte pekný stromček, ktorý vám dopraje pekné jesenné farby. Nechajte to rásť, myslím, že s tým budete spokojní, dajte tomu šancu.





Raintree said:


> Máte pekný stromček, ktorý vám dodá pekné jesenné farby. Nechajte to rásť, myslím, že s tým budete spokojní, dajte tomu šancu.


nevyzerá to na pekné jesenné farby


----------



## Tusitel (May 13, 2022)

Tusitel said:


> nevyzerá to na pekné jesenné farbyView attachment 986814


nevieš prečo centrálny vodca nerastie ale rastie takto?I hope this is not a Freman Armstrong cultivar


----------



## Tusitel (May 24, 2022)

Raintree said:


> Nevzdávajte sa nádeje, pokiaľ sú listy zelené bez ohľadu na veľkosť, stále je šanca.






Co si myslis?


----------



## Raintree (May 24, 2022)

Looks good, new leaves are normal size.


----------



## Tusitel (May 24, 2022)

Raintree said:


> Vyzerá dobre, nové listy sú normálnej veľkosti.


vyzerá to oveľa lepšie, ale vôbec nerastie. Za 2 roky vôbec nenarástla


----------



## Raintree (May 24, 2022)

It will, give it time. Your ginkgo is going to be a great tree one day, you need to be patient.


----------



## Tusitel (May 25, 2022)

Raintree said:


> It will, give it time. Your ginkgo is going to be a great tree one day, you need to be patient.


but why isn't it growing at all?


----------



## Raintree (May 25, 2022)

When was the tree planted, how long ago?


----------



## Tusitel (May 25, 2022)

Raintree said:


> Kedy bol strom zasadený, ako dávno?


exactly 2 years


----------



## Raintree (May 25, 2022)

The tree is still in its reestablishment phase. Allow one year for each 2.5 cm of trunk diameter. What's the diameter of your ginkgo? Take the measurement 15 cm from the ground.


----------



## Tusitel (May 25, 2022)

Raintree said:


> Strom je stále vo fáze obnovy. Nechajte jeden rok na každých 2,5 cm priemeru kmeňa. Aký je priemer vášho ginka? Merajte 15 cm od zeme.


priemer kmeňa je 17,5cm


----------



## Raintree (May 25, 2022)

With a 17.5 cm diameter I would expect 4 to 6 years of reestablishment before the tree returns to normal growth rate. Once again you need to be patient.


----------



## Tusitel (Jul 16, 2022)

Raintree said:


> Pri priemere 17,5 cm očakávam 4 až 6 rokov obnovy, kým sa strom vráti k normálnemu tempu rastu. Ešte raz treba byť trpezlivý.





Raintree said:


> Pri priemere 17,5 cm by som očakával 4 až 6 rokov obnovy, kým sa strom vráti k normálnemu tempu rastu. Ešte raz treba byť trpezlivý.





viete mi povedat preco su listy take suche a cierne na koncoch listov?


----------



## Raintree (Jul 16, 2022)

Could be a number of things. Improper watering, too much or too little. Chemicals in the water like fluoride or water softeners. Over fertilizing, nutrient deficiencies and Ph imbalance.


----------



## Tusitel (Jul 16, 2022)

Raintree said:


> Could be a number of things. Improper watering, too much or too little. Chemicals in the water like fluoride or water softeners. Over fertilizing, nutrient deficiencies and Ph imbalance.


how often should such a tree be watered?


----------



## Raintree (Jul 16, 2022)

In most cases a good soaking once a week should be sufficient. In sandy soils it may need twice a week. You don't want the soil to remain dried out for more than 2-3 days.


----------



## Tusitel (Jul 16, 2022)

Raintree said:


> Vo väčšine prípadov by malo stačiť dobré namáčanie raz týždenne. V piesočnatých pôdach môže potrebovať dvakrát týždenne. Nechcete, aby pôda zostala vysušená dlhšie ako 2-3 dni.


Za domom za plotom mám vysadené javory a na niektorých jeleň odhryzol kmeň. Prežijú takéto stromy? Čo sa stane s ich kufrom?


----------

